# Some chamber music classics V - your recordings?



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

As a shameless plagiarism of joen_cph's series, this thread pushes the exploration of TC people's recordings of some core chamber repertoire a little further…

http://www.talkclassical.com/41028-some-chamber-music-classics.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/41081-some-chamber-music-classics.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/41129-some-chamber-music-classics.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/41212-some-chamber-music-classics.html

What recordings do you have? And: what were your criteria for choosing them?
Partial answers allowed and encouraged.

*
- Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110

- Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91

- Berg: Lyric Suite

- Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"

- Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25

- Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184*


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

- Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110 - Beaux Arts of course. Also Trio Fontenay who are quite good as well

- Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91 - Emerson String Quartet. They are superb with Bartok.

- Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae" - Guarneri Quartet, old style playing but I love it.

- Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 - Belcea Quartet. A group I am extremely impressed with and am actively getting their recordings.

- Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184 - Emma Johnson, Gordon Back. Wonderful.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

You are very welcome to start and maybe develop these threads further, TurnaboutVox 

Sorry, I hadn´t noticed yours before starting a parallel vol.5 :lol:

*Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110 *
_- Israel3/ brilliant 7cd 92102 CD
- BeauxArts3/pk 2lp 6700051 LP_
Overall, I prefer the piano quintet and his duo works; haven´t found a recording of the trio works that really fascinated me.

*Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91 *
_- Vermeer4/naxos 2cd 8.554718 CD
- Takacs4/hg 84 slpd 12502-04 LP
- Novak4/ph st 839 728 LY LP_
The Vermeer quartet is probably my favourite in those works, which overall I have found difficult to like due to their "roughness".

*Berg: Lyric Suite*:
_- Upshaw,Kronos Quartet/nonesuch cd
- LaSalle4/dg 2720 029 LP_
The LaSalle quartet recordings are often less to my taste.

Orchestral versions:
_- Scherchen,NDRSO/ark 59-92 cdgi 752.1 CD
- Abbado,WPO/dg cd
- Gielen,CincSO/vox 83 dvcl 9042 LP
- Boulez,NYPO/cbs 77 76305 LP
- Karajan,BPO/dg 74 2711 014 LP
_
*Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
*_- Tempera4/bis 15cd 1697-1700 CD 
- Fitzwilliam4/l´oiseau 80 dslo 47 LP_

*Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25*
_- Endellion4/ emi 6cd 50999 015149-2. CD _ 
The box with Britten´s chamber music is a new acquisition, didn´t have that work before but am looking forward to exploring it.

*Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat*
_- Portal,Fevrier/ emi 20cd 50999 9721652 CD & emi 2lp 73 emsp 553 LP
- Olesen,Tominaga/classico 741 CD
- Peyer,Wadsworth/era 84 stu 71539 LP
- Boutard,Fevrier/nones h71033 (Cover: D. Leake) LP
- Campbell,York/crystal s331 LP_
Having five is just a result of random accumulation. Overall, Peyer´s often subdued recordings are rarely to my taste, but I don´t remember this one.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> You are very welcome to start and maybe develop these threads further, TurnaboutVox
> 
> Sorry, I hadn´t noticed yours before starting a parallel vol.5 :lol:


I may have jumped the gun in starting off a "rogue" volume 5, joen_cph!

Maybe we could develop this series cooperatively?

T-V


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

*Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110* - I have no recording.
*Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91* - Hagen Quartet. Excellent performance of the stunning work.
*Berg: Lyric Suite* - Arditti Quartet
*Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"* - Tempera Quartet
*Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25* - The Britten Quartet
*Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184* - I don't have any recording, but I'll get one soon. I love Poulenc's chamber music. I have the Naxos complete chamber music vol. 1, 3 & 5.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

- Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91: The Hagen Quartet. Newton Classics

- Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184: The Nash Ensemble. Hyperion.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Maybe we could develop this series cooperatively?


Have sent a PM :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks, Joen :tiphat:

*
- Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110*
Leif Ove Andsnes, Christian Tetzlaff, Tanja Tetzlaff [EMI, now Warner] which is a fairly recent acquisition for me - I'm happy with it. I did audition several recordings via Spotify.

*- Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91*
Tokyo Quartet [Deutsche Grammophon, LP & FLAC file download] I found this complete Bartok Quartet boxed set stunning when I acquired it in 1983 and have never updated it, except that I got the FLAC files when they became available. In the long term I would be interested in acquiring a modern recording, but it's not a huge priority.

*- Berg: Lyric Suite*
String Quartet version:
LaSalle Quartet [Deutsche Grammophon, LP & FLAC file] Which is fine, but I'd definitely be interested in acquiring a modern performance.

Orchestral Version:
Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eri Klas [Naxos, CD]
VPO, Abbado [DG, FLAC file]

*- Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"*
Fitzwilliam Quartet [L'Oiseau-Lyre, LP]
Emerson Quartet [DG, CD]
I much prefer the Fitzwilliam version to the Emerson's which I find rather cool and uninvolving. The Fitzwilliam account feels like a familiar old friend, maybe why I can't make any real acquaintance with the newer recording.

*- Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25*
The Britten Quartet [Collins Classics, CD] I like the performances, but the early CD recording is quite harsh. I have been musing for a while about getting the Maggini or Takacs quartet versions. I am very fond of the work.

*- Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184*
Alexandre Tharaud (Piano), Ronald van Spaendonck (Clarinet) [Naxos, CD] This is lively and very enjoyable.
Ha. I do actually have two recordings. The other is on a cassette I made in the 70s from an LP from my local record library. Memory says it was excellent. Wouldn't you know, the felt-tipped pen I wrote the label with has faded in 40 or so years. I have no idea who played it.


----------



## Grizzled Ghost (Jun 10, 2015)

I knew we'd expose more gaps in my collection as this series of threads progressed!

- Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
none

- Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Takacs Quartet, Decca

- Berg: Lyric Suite
none

- Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Tempera Quartet; BIS Essential Sibelius

- Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
none

- Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184
Andre Moisan & Louise-Andree Baril; Atma <- my fave
also Ensemble Wien-Berlin (?), DG


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

Sibelius String Quartet Op.56 "Voces Intimae"
Kocian
Gabrieli

Schumann Piano Trio No.3, Op.110
Swiss Piano Trio
Gobel Trio Berlin


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
Jean Hubeau et al

Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
Emerson String Quartet
Novak Quartet

Berg: Lyric Suite
La Salle Quartet

Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
None

Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
None

Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184
James Levine/Karl Leister
Paul Meyer
Sabine Meyer


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

jegreenwood said:


> Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110
> Jean Hubeau et al
> 
> Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91
> ...


Edit - add Roge/Portal to the Poulenc


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

*- Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110 --* Leif Ove Andsnes and the Tetzlaffs.

*- Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91 -- * Belcea Quartet and Emerson Quartet.

*- Berg: Lyric Suite --* New Zealand String Quartet.

*- Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 --* Takács Quartet.

*- Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184 --* Members of the London Conchord Ensemble.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*1 - Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110, w. Gringolts/Kouzov/Laul (Onyx, rec.2010)

1 - Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz. 91, w. ABQ (EMI, rec.1985)

1 - Berg: Lyric Suite, orch. w. BPO/HvK (DG, rec.1973)

2 - Sibelius: String Quartet No. 4 in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae", w. Tempera Qt. (BIS, rec.2004), ESQ (DG. rec.2004)

1 - Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25, w. Maggini Qt. (Naxos, rec.1996)

0 - Poulenc: Sonata for Clarinet and piano in B-flat, FP 184. Previously owned Spaendonck/Tharaud (Naxos Vol. 2).*


----------

